# Hopefully the first to do it!!!!



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

well i am picking up my mk6 gti in about a week or 2, but before i start my big build thread in here...i have a quick question...are the mk5 gti and mk6 gti suspension the same? would i be able to use a mk5 air management system on the mk6 gti?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Hopefully the first to do it!!!! (VRTT12)*

yes.


----------



## SJD666 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Hopefully the first to do it!!!! (crazymoforz)*

im pretty sure that the suspension is the same as well so if you had a bagged mkv it should be simle to bag your vi


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yep, it's just a mkv suspension


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

alright cool thanks everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully i will be the first with a bagged mkvi







ill keep everyone updated


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

subscribed


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

im still a little indecisive on whether or not i should go air management or not


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_im still a little indecisive on whether or not i should go air management or not

...you cant have air-ride without a management system....


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

Sure you can. Lines and schrader valves mounted somewhere. Air up and down manually when you need to change the ride height.
I'm not saying that it isn't lame, just that it's possible.










_Modified by DubberNix at 10:13 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubberNix)*

haha oops what i meant was whether i should get the digital management system or not sorry about that wasnt thinking and got side tracked


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

depends on how much you wanna spend....if you have the money i'd just go with the Accuair setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jdmdon)*

yea i have the money for it just trying to decide and also...valves or manifolds?


_Modified by VRTT12 at 12:12 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_subscribed


X2!


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

x3


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dman736)*

X4
and manifolds for easy clean install


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Flat Black VW)*

how there is a lot of hype in here about this, im excited to get it started!


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

someone wanna give me a pretty nice deal of a setup for being the first to do it!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_yea i have the money for it just trying to decide and also...valves or manifolds?



I have valves and they are bulky and look like a mess. And the front still leaks out over a period. 
Manifold all the way. It's a no brainer now IMO


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

alright cool thanks!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

yeah i agree manifolds FTW!
deff subscribed this should be sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
I have valves and they are bulky and look like a mess. And the front still leaks out over a period. 
Manifold all the way. It's a no brainer now IMO










I think my valves look really clean, almost cleaner than 1/2 of the manifold setups, I think it just depends on your planning 








this is all wired up and functional







but its all perspective


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

two words: accuair manifold


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

^this!


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I have valves bought, but I'll be going manifold. Much cleaner and less room for leaks.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Manual paddle valves. /thread


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

different strokes for different folks.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_someone wanna give me a pretty nice deal of a setup for being the first to do it!

















weren't you just braggin' about haven' loot? 
and for all the subscribers.....believe it when you see it....


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*

anyone have any experience with this setup? price is good and seems compact and a lot cleaner than running individual valves...i'm questioning the quality though








http://www.airbagit.com/produc...b.htm


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

get the car yet?


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_








weren't you just braggin' about haven' loot? 
and for all the subscribers.....believe it when you see it....









no i wasnt braggin' about having loot, i was saying that i dont have a budget which i dont, and i asked that to see if since i was gonna be the first to bag a mk6 if someone had some kind of deal who doesnt want to save money if its possible and as for if i picked up the car not yet, i will be picking it up at the end of the month


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_
no i wasnt braggin' about having loot, i was saying that i dont have a budget which i dont, and i asked that to see if since i was gonna be the first to bag a mk6 if someone had some kind of deal who doesnt want to save money if its possible and as for if i picked up the car not yet, i will be picking it up at the end of the month

you arent bragging about having money, but u say you have "no budget"....I bet i can break that budget real quick


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

less b*tching more bagging!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jdmdon)*

what color? 4 door 2 door?


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
you arent bragging about having money, but u say you have "no budget"....I bet i can break that budget real quick









its black and its 2 door and saying you dont have a budget doesnt mean im braggin and how exactly are you gonna break the budget?


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

my old jetta finally sold!!! getting the gti at the end of the month


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

so i thought i would share this with everyone i thought it was pretty sweet...so yesterday i went into our local vw dealership(autohaus) to look at my gti sitting in the showroom with its SOLD sign on it waiting for me to come get her







and to talk to the guy im doing all the paper work with. Well i walk in and right behind my gti i see this car with a sold sign on it. A guy special ordered it and wrote out a check for 160,000!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_so i thought i would share this with everyone i thought it was pretty sweet...so yesterday i went into our local vw dealership(autohaus) to look at my gti sitting in the showroom with its SOLD sign on it waiting for me to come get her









What are you waiting for again??? Why didn't you just get your car while you were there???


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

my parents are paying a couple things off to make their credit better for when they co-sign since i dont have any credit built up, but i put a deposit on it so they can call it sold, so im just waiting for them!


_Modified by VRTT12 at 3:01 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_my parents are paying a couple things off to make their credit better for when they co-sign since i dont have any credit built up, but i put a deposit on it so they can call it sold, so im just waiting for them!

_Modified by VRTT12 at 3:01 PM 2-21-2010_

sorry I didn't understand... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







good luck!!!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_my parents are paying a couple things off to make their credit better for when they co-sign since i dont have any credit built up, but i put a deposit on it so they can call it sold, so im just waiting for them!

_Modified by VRTT12 at 3:01 PM 2-21-2010_


wait wat? them paying things off isnt gonna make a difference in a couple of days at all bro. itll take 2-3 months for the actual paying something off to hit their credit in a potentially positive way. 
i honestly think youre BSing. and while you do that ill be finishing up with my setup on my mk6 which i ALREADY have lol.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_
i honestly think youre BSing. and while you do that ill be finishing up with my setup on my mk6 which i ALREADY have lol.

show them how its done, alf!


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

think what you would like bro i dont bull**** thats what my parents told me so thats what im waiting for


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

Well "Bro" your parents don't know how credit works then. Good luck.







Alf, I'll be there 100% of the time to help/do it for you


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_ Alf, I'll be there 100% of the time to help/do it for you









You are welcome to come to Austin Area and help me with mine


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Well "Bro" your parents don't know how credit works then. Good luck.







Alf, I'll be there 100% of the time to help/do it for you








i knowwww arent i soooo lucky.


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

dont say anything about my parents you dont even know me man, no wonder i hate posting on this forum people are all dick heads and think they can just critisize people about things and whether stuff is true when it is a freaking internet forum and you dont even know what you are talking about...and to the guy who thought i was bragging bc i said i didnt have a bidget and the others that thought so go for it and think that its about time i say what i have to think about this site from sitting and watching all the time, dont get me wrong there are some cool people on here but then there are people that just hate on everyone and what people do and alf you go right ahead and do your air ride first it doesnt bother me but dont say stuff about me BSing about getting the car bc if i truly wanted too i would write a check out for the car but i want to start building credit for the future and help it out by paying it off in a couple months and if you want me to brag i can bc i am positive i make more money than a hell of a lot of people on here at the age of 18 and if you dont believe me ask how i would be glad to tell you if you would like. but thats all i have to say, so go ahead alf do it before me forget this thread i just wanted to keep everyone interested and thought it was exciting being one of the first if not the first.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

I think it's more about you building Hype when you don't have THE car yet. 
I find it best to post results and not words.


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

understandable but im in the process of getting the air ride stuff now so it should be soon


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

So why didn't you take a pic of you car in the showroom with the sold sign?


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

Bags are no cheap ordeal if you are doing them right...
however you do have to have a vehicle to put them on...










_Modified by 2.0fsiwagon at 7:29 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (2.0fsiwagon)*

this is hilarious!!! a build thread almost 3 pages deep and the dude dont even have a car to build


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

**** this delete this **** ill put one up when i get all the stuff


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

not to be a dick but if you can write a check to pay for the car , then why do you need a cosigner to finance.


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_if i truly wanted too i would write a check out for the car .......i am positive i make more money than a hell of a lot of people on here at the age of 18 


Damn this dude is rich... No buget, writing out checks, and 18... where do you work man?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_two words: accuair manifold










Werd... and on that note I have a full accuair management system for sale







PM me if interested!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_not to be a dick but if you can write a check to pay for the car , then why do you need a cosigner to finance. 


cause $$$ doesn't buy credit at 18....but hey OP, stick with the plan to abandon this thread and rebuild once you've experienced a few more results....

good luck... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







<---mine cause you're underage and all...


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (neonhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonhor* »_
Damn this dude is rich... No buget, writing out checks, and 18... where do you work man?









i have a different kind of work, when you sign a pro contract for hockey you dont have much to worry about


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

so your an 18 year old pro hockey player?


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_
i have a different kind of work, when you sign a pro contract for hockey you dont have much to worry about 

prove it!








i dont know of any "pro hockey players" that need their parents to cosign for a car


















_Modified by caddy 2 dope at 8:59 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_
i have a different kind of work, when you sign a pro contract for hockey you dont have much to worry about 

which team???


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_
i have a different kind of work, when you sign a pro contract for hockey you dont have much to worry about 








this is awesome


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

The plot thickens....


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hahahahahaha wow this thread is priceless








in for what team you play for..lmfao


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jdmdon)*

alright you all think this is funny **** i enjoy this...im 18, i have no credit built up so i cant go finance a car by myself which would mean my parents have to co-sign. I was drafted into the USHL(United States Hockey League) which is a semi professional hockey league in the midwest. I was drafted by the Tri City Storm in the league which is in Nebraska and it is a non paying league at this point. I will play there this upcoming season and i was signed as a free agent by the Washington Capitals but i will be playing for my junior team this upcoming year and then go to college first incase and then i will be playing for the Hershey Bears which is the AHL team for the Capitals. So go ahead and think all you would like bc i know i spent countless hours and days and time since i was 5 playing hockey and it paid off. I missed a lot of time with my friends and even family, i havent been home for thanksgiving dinner in 2 years due to hockey and when i come home for xmas its for 4 days then back to the team. You dont believe it then fu(k you i could careless bc i know what i did in life and what i had to go through to accomplish it


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_alright you all think this is funny **** i enjoy this...im 18, i have no credit built up so i cant go finance a car by myself which would mean my parents have to co-sign. I was drafted into the USHL(United States Hockey League) which is a semi professional hockey league in the midwest. I was drafted by the Tri City Storm in the league which is in Nebraska and it is a non paying league at this point. I will play there this upcoming season and i was signed as a free agent by the Washington Capitals but i will be playing for my junior team this upcoming year and then go to college first incase and then i will be playing for the Hershey Bears which is the AHL team for the Capitals. So go ahead and think all you would like bc i know i spent countless hours and days and time since i was 5 playing hockey and it paid off. I missed a lot of time with my friends and even family, i havent been home for thanksgiving dinner in 2 years due to hockey and when i come home for xmas its for 4 days then back to the team. You dont believe it then fu(k you i could careless bc i know what i did in life and what i had to go through to accomplish it

sickkkk, so when u become all famous can I have an autograph on a card?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

well good for you. You know what you need to do accomplish to this....write a check for the car


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (bunicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunicula* »_so your an 18 year old pro hockey player? 

They have 19 yr olds playing on a few NHL teams, the Penguins have one(IIRC, thats not that far fetched...)
i see this getting http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif before anything actually gets done.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

I still think you only play for thr PA Liars.....but good luck with that...hockey ain't so popular down in Florida.....I thought they cancelled that league years ago......


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

umm wow, didnt know this was the mk4 forums


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Pfft, the air forums turned into that like a year ago, come on now son


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_I still think you only play for thr PA Liars.....but good luck with that...hockey ain't so popular down in Florida.....I thought they cancelled that league years ago......

go ahead and think it but i know what i did and i know its not popular in florida i know some kids on teams down there like the jacksonville ice dogs and some other teams in my league from there, they arent the greatest


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_
sickkkk, so when u become all famous can I have an autograph on a card? 

you being sarcastic or for real?


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
They have 19 yr olds playing on a few NHL teams, the Penguins have one(IIRC, thats not that far fetched...)


yea my best friend just signed a 3 year contract with the Philadelphia Flyers and he was 18 and just turned 19


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

lucky bastids....i miss playing (yes texas has ice hockey too)


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_lucky bastids....i miss playing (yes texas has ice hockey too)









no doubt i love it even though i dont get much time to myself or any time to do anyhting fun...a lot of training and working out


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

prove me wrong. team picture? .....not calling you out. but lets build some trust here. give some validity to your cause...

peace offering...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_
you being sarcastic or for real?

nah for real manganese, i want that paper, so just remember when you become famous ship that kid that believed in your MK6 on bags a card...preferably one that may be worth some







yall.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

lol this thread went far off track. 
Give the kid some credit, he wanted to post on here to show his mkvi on air so let him do it. Probably would have been best to wait until you actually got the car but whatever..


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_alright you all think this is funny **** i enjoy this...im 18, i have no credit built up so i cant go finance a car by myself which would mean my parents have to co-sign. I was drafted into the USHL(United States Hockey League) which is a semi professional hockey league in the midwest. I was drafted by the Tri City Storm in the league which is in Nebraska and it is a non paying league at this point. I will play there this upcoming season and i was signed as a free agent by the Washington Capitals but i will be playing for my junior team this upcoming year and then go to college first incase and then i will be playing for the Hershey Bears which is the AHL team for the Capitals. So go ahead and think all you would like bc i know i spent countless hours and days and time since i was 5 playing hockey and it paid off. I missed a lot of time with my friends and even family, i havent been home for thanksgiving dinner in 2 years due to hockey and when i come home for xmas its for 4 days then back to the team. You dont believe it then fu(k you i could careless bc i know what i did in life and what i had to go through to accomplish it

wow that sucks...i'm 19 and they gave me a loan for my b6 s4 instantly...maybe they just knew i was a boss


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jdmdon)*

No offense but I say either show a car being built on air in here asap or lock this **** up and end the useless he say she say crap....... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*

How much do you Bench????
Just kidding. Good luck with the car. Hopefully you get it soon so you can simmer down the haters!!


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

pic of you and team or it didnt happen








also pic of car with sold sign or it didnt happen


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (caddy 2 dope)*

good luck with the hockey but let me give you a little advise from experience, take the hockey scholarship if one is offered unless you are going to the show. At least then you have something to fall back on if you get injured, I have many friend that went to farm teams and got hurt and now they have nothing to show for it but memories.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

dont skip out on college to play hockey. I know too many kids who did that and went nowhere. Good luck with whatever u do tho. I just quit playing after 10 years


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

for all the ones asking for a team picture, you can believe me or not but you arent in any team pictures until you are a player for the team, i havent played any games yet but i am apart of the assocation after signing, when i am on the roster and start playing games then a team picture will be provided for you all but like i said i am playing for my junior team this upcoming season and then i am going to college first and playing there before any pro games that way i can play in college bc if not and i play any games for the caps or bears i wont be eligable to play NCAA hockey and then i will go to the caps training camp and depending how i do there i will either make it to the show(NHL for those who dont know) and play for the caps or be placed on a 2-way contract with the bears and will be able to be pulled up if all goes well. But that is my life story for everyone as of now, all i wanted to do was start a thread for the build and get a little feedback i wasnt ever trying to start this huge controversary over it so i am done with the thread until parts start rolling in and for those of you that actually believe me about playing hockey thanks ill keep you updated and for those of you that dont...well get out of your little denial stage, thats not something someone usually lies about










_Modified by VRTT12 at 10:44 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool story, this is the air suspension forum


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

buy my bike already...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_
its black and its 2 door and saying you dont have a budget doesnt mean im braggin and how exactly are you gonna break the budget? 

im just saying im sure i could put together an air ride system for your car that costs much more than you want to spend.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

Who watches hockey? Just curious... I sure don't.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_
you being sarcastic or for real?

LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (neonhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonhor* »_Who watches hockey? Just curious... I sure don't. 

I do, its huge here in Canada.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I do, its huge here in Canada.


how bout that game the other night ehhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
how bout that game the other night ehhhh









I think everyone is looking forward to USA vs Canada for Gold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

US 6 finland 0 END OF 1ST!!!! gold here we come! i love hockey btw. played for 7 years


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think everyone is looking forward to USA vs Canada for Gold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HELL YA!!!! played for 9+yrs all ice hockey...
Junior world championship, USA won in SD 6-5!! they got the gold, now time for the big boys to follow suit


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

we all know US is gonna win the gold and as for world junior team i know a lot of kids on that team, actually i played for the USA junior olympic team in czech republic about 5 years ago when it was our age group and i was on a line with kyle palmeri on the world junior team and he went 1st round in the draft and i know a'amigo and kreider from the junior team!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_we all know US is gonna win the gold 


Um sure... whatever u say...


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

worst buld thread EVER!!!
a build thread for a car the dude dont even own, now all this hockey babble... WTF?


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (caddy 2 dope)*

alright dude well its all good and fun for now its coming stop complaining


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VRTT12)*

thus is done.
Done http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------

